# Nice Photos Taken w/ Point & Shoots.



## cherrymoose

It seems I'm one of the only ones here who doesn't own a DSLR. I want to, but it all seems so complicated... and a bit soon in my photography career to figure out an SLR. 

So for now I'm sticking with a Kodak Easyshare Z612, and hopefully soon a FujiFilm FinePix. S5200. For those of you with point and shoots, care to share your favorite photos taken with them? I'd like some encouragement that cheap[er] P&S cameras can still take very good quality photographs.


All taken with my Kodak Easyshare Z612:












































(Oh, and some people don't qualify cameras with long lenses as point and shoots. What I mean is, anything digital that doesn't have removable lenses.)


----------



## Alex_B

some here are nice indeed 

does it mean that those with point and shoots should post in your thread? ... I did use p&s of the worst kind some time ago, I mean a camera several leagues below yours, and not all images are rubbish


----------



## Alex_B

I already posted this once. This image was taken 2 years ago with a very poor and old digital p&s (already at the time taking the images), which my father got as a  free item alongside som purchase he made in an electronics store. some postprocessing applied, but not too bad for the camera I'd say.


----------



## cherrymoose

Alex_B said:


> some here are nice indeed
> 
> does it mean that those with point and shoots should post in your thread? ... I did use p&s of the worst kind some time ago, I mean a camera several leagues below yours, and not all images are rubbish



Thanks.  I only posted my 'best', but that's not saying a lot. I really do need to upgrade cameras soon.

Sure, if anyone wants to. 

I know that all p&s images aren't horrible; but the majority of them are far worse than similar photos taken with an SLR. I have seen some very nice point and shoot photos (for instance, with the canon powershot) though, so you never know!


----------



## cherrymoose

^^I really like that photo; nice job. The sky is brilliant; although you can definitely tell the whole image had some processing done to it. But still; not bad at all for a point and shoot!


----------



## Maxx RS4

I don't have an SLR! I sure wish I did, but P&S's aren't so terrible. Here's a few of mine..


----------



## secretagent65

I'm currently only a point and shoot gal... sigh... someday.


----------



## Charlsie

This was taken with my first camera ever, a Samsung something-or-other film point & shoot. It's still one of my favorite photos.


----------



## simonkit

Far too much is made on forums these days of which camera is better than another - particularly the P&S vs DSLR debate. I've seen dreadful images posted from both & excellent images posted from both, a good photograph is a good photograph, regardless of camera !!

Here's a couple from my NON DSLR:

Simon


----------



## sif

This was taken with an old Fuji p&s.

This was my seat at Belle Vue, the old home of Doncaster Rovers. I sat here week in, week out for 17years.






If you look above each seat you can see the outlines of the people who'd sat there since 1922 and have wornaway at the paint.

Although it's not very good this is quite possibly my favourite photo. I'm looking for ways to improve it so would it be ok to submit it to the critique forum as well?


----------



## RachelJ

Last year I made a calendar for myself (couldnt' find anything I liked).  All the shot below were taken with my Nikon CoolPix 5700.  

Here are the images I took, edited and used in the calendar (well, my favorites at least--there were a couple more I used as well):

My feet and my friend Jake's feet at a formal dance  






Lamp post in Chicago:





My dog Trixie:





Fall leaves:





Fraiser fur with snow on it... taken at Christmas tree hunting with my boyfriend's family a couple years ago:






And, not from the calendar, but a pic I took and had hanging above the bed in our bedroom (along with 4 others, but this is my fav).  From the dozen roses I got for my b-day last year:


----------



## RachelJ

Charlsie said:


> This was taken with my first camera ever, a Samsung something-or-other film point & shoot. It's still one of my favorite photos.



I see an angel playing a harp in that!  Absolutely beautiful!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sif

simonkit said:


> Far too much is made on forums these days of which camera is better than another - particularly the P&S vs DSLR debate. I've seen dreadful images posted from both & excellent images posted from both, a good photograph is a good photograph, regardless of camera !!
> 
> Here's a couple from my NON DSLR:
> 
> Simon


 
WOW! talk about vanilla sky.......superb.:thumbup:


----------



## Garbz

Don't you hate it, you spend your hard earned thousands on a spunky SLR, and when you want it most the only thing resembling a camera is your sister's point and prey:


----------



## MonteMama

These were taken with a Fuji FinePix E550.


----------



## Passion4Film

I don't have a DSLR because of the prices. 

I'll sift through and find a few good ones to post.


----------



## theusher

Canon S3IS (though on full auto)




Pentax Optio 5si (fits in an altoid tin, my little spy camera)


----------



## SteadyCruise

Charlsie said:


> This was taken with my first camera ever, a Samsung something-or-other film point & shoot. It's still one of my favorite photos.


 
I love this one best!!


----------



## cedew

Some very respectable results! Point and shoot cameras obviously have some serious limitations, but anything that conveys emotion is good. This is one of my favorite photos, and it was taken with my Canon A510 P&S...


----------



## Qonfused

My S3 IS shoots beautiful photos; the name "point and shoot" makes them seem infantile when a lot of them are really robust.


----------



## Alex_B

wohaa, this thread really developed into something


----------



## cherrymoose

Alex_B said:


> wohaa, this thread really developed into something



Yes! And I never thought it would.

Great shots, everyone. 

Here's a few more of my current favorites (I won't even say "taken with my point and shoot", since that's my only camera.... ).






















:mrgreen:


----------



## dab_20

These were taken with my Kodak Easyshare C310 that I had before I got my SLR. It doesn't even have any settings except auto! These are my favorites that I did with it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Seen here before, but they were all shot on a, still fully functional, Olympus C730





















All shot on a long weekend away in Doha, Qatar in 2005

Nearly forgot this one


----------



## EOS_JD

Charlsie said:


> This was taken with my first camera ever, a Samsung something-or-other film point & shoot. It's still one of my favorite photos.


 
I see a map of Scotland!!


----------



## Peniole

#1 Audi at Victoria Station





#2 Oxford





#3 Scenic Walk Oxford (overexposed sky D'OH)





#4 Don't you love inner courtyards Oxford





#5 Wellingtons Arch





#6 Westminster





#7 Berkeley Clocktower night





#8 Chicago Architecture





#9 Chicago Skyline night





#10 finally utah courthouse towers panorama





My top 10 favourites, all taken with my old Olympus D560Z P+S


----------



## Thouchy

Canon that cost 60 bucks lol


----------



## Everybodylikepie

Before I knew anything about photography, I took this one by accident.  No post-processing whatsoever.  5MP Sony DSC W-1.


----------



## Thouchy

wow that is really cool!


----------



## Peniole

I agree, awesome shot


----------



## Everybodylikepie

Thanks folks.  I was just experimenting with shutter speed and look what happened!


----------



## jeroen

Took this last week with my wife's p&s.


----------



## Alex_B

great shot jeroen

what is it, p*king shell?


----------



## timzim58

kodak z710 zoom & 330c have shot some great photos with both but love my z710 more everyday have shot over 3500 shots and auto some manual this one was in auto 2th one in manual what do you think


----------



## timzim58

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m62/timzim58/northforktree.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a> this is auto the next one is manual  <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m62/timzim58/100_1266.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## wvlax21

1)





2)





3)





4)





5)





6)


----------



## mystar-sky

Taken with my Sony Cybershot DSC-H1. Hopefully I'll be upgrading to a D-SLR within two weeks or so.


----------



## mystar-sky

cherrymoose said:


> Yes! And I never thought it would.
> 
> Great shots, everyone.
> 
> Here's a few more of my current favorites (I won't even say "taken with my point and shoot", since that's my only camera.... ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


What camera do you have? Those are nice pictures.


----------



## LaFoto

Does the Canon Powershot A95 count as "point and shoot camera"?
If so, I could contribute hundreds of pics to this thread (though I learned to use it in manual modes more and more until I got the 350D, which has by now largely replaced my use of the Powershot).


----------



## cherrymoose

mystar-sky said:


> What camera do you have? Those are nice pictures.



Kodak EasyShare Z612. Thanks. 



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Does the Canon Powershot A95 count as "point and shoot camera"?
> If so, I could contribute hundreds of pics to this thread (though I learned to use it in manual modes more and more until I got the 350D, which has by now largely replaced my use of the Powershot).



Yes, definitely-- at least, in my definition of a point and shoot. (I've heard it is actually a very good camera). 

On another note-- I won't need to be posting in this thread after next week; I'm finally getting a DSLR! (An Olympus Evolt E-500). :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, cool!
But you will want to keep having this as a platform for all your good but so far unpublished "old" photos then! Won't you?  

OK, I might think about posting some of my Powershot-pics in here then.


----------



## cherrymoose

LaFoto said:


> Hey, cool!
> But you will want to keep having this as a platform for all your good but so far unpublished "old" photos then! Won't you?
> 
> OK, I might think about posting some of my Powershot-pics in here then.



True-- yes, I will! 

Oh good, I can't wait to see them, and see the magic of Canon Powershots! (I had one last August in Alaska... turned into quite a disaster when 10 minutes after some black bears crossed our path and I got some good shots of them, I dropped my little Powershot into the ocean.... ) But it did give me a good excuse to get the Kodak I currently have, which takes very good images also for a P&S.


----------



## mystar-sky

cherrymoose said:


> Kodak EasyShare Z612. Thanks.
> 
> funny story, i bought my cybershot before christmas one year and then christmas time my paents bought me the kodak easyshare z612.
> 
> whoooopsy. i've never been impressed by kodak, i had an easyshare and the pictures were never really good quality. but i think it was one of the cheaper models for camera though too


----------



## jeroen

I took this at a wedding today with my wife's P&S. I didn't feel like dragging a big DSLR to a party.


----------



## mysteryscribe

Well I can't match any of those but here is the complete from my avitar been posted before.

I think you can do as well with a pinhole if you put enough thought into it.  Play to your strengths my dad always said.  Course that was about baseball.


----------



## z06photo

Was just going through my Picasa this mornn looking at all my previous photos and thinking "there is something to be said for point and shoots". Funny to find this thread after thinking this...a few of mine.


----------



## seesaw

I am so excited to see this thread!  All I have is a p&s, and I'm glad to know I'm not alone on this forum.  Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Bear

Taken with my Canon PowerShot SD550.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Emma, I promised to look for some photos taken with my Canon Powershot A95, and the choice is hard since I've got so many, but here are the first few, hope you also think they are "nice photos taken with a Point and Shoot":

1.




Sunrise over North Germany

2.




Autumn

3.




The Lady's Mantle after the shower

4.




On the river

5.




Old warehouse in Hamburg Port


----------



## cherrymoose

Corinna, those are gorgeous! I never knew the Canon Powershot could take such wonderful shots-- especially numbers 2 and 4. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## mec621

wow this is a long thread!


----------



## crownlaurel

Can I post a few?...


----------



## CopenKagan

All taken with a Canon S2 IS.

http://copenkagan.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=190


----------



## Seven7109

Great shots !!!
All mine were taken with a cannon power shot except the newer ones, I just bought the Sony H7 with the 15x optical zoom about 2 weeks ago 

This is one of my faves so far


----------



## lockwood81

Took this one of my brother shooting skeet with my Nikon P&S over the weekend.


----------



## sabbath999

Nikon 4800 pictures:


----------



## lilysmom

I'd like to add one.  This is with my Kodak Z740.  I'm going to be upgrading this summer to a Sony Alpha because I have a Minolta Maxxum and I'll be able to use the same lenses that I already have, but I must say, my Kodak takes decent shots for a P&S.


----------



## cherrymoose

lilysmom said:


> I'd like to add one.  This is with my Kodak Z740.  I'm going to be upgrading this summer to a Sony Alpha because I have a Minolta Maxxum and I'll be able to use the same lenses that I already have, but I must say, Kodak takes decent shots for a P&S.



Yes, don't they? I have a Kodak Z612 and I'm just about to part with it for a DSLR. For the last 7 months it's been excellent, though. I've noticed all Kodak point and shoots have fantastic quality and colors, for the most part. 

That shot of yours is lovely, by the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## NoFilter

some nice shots here


----------



## Constantine Pankin

lilysmom said:


> I'd like to add one.  This is with my Kodak Z740.  I'm going to be upgrading this summer to a Sony Alpha because I have a Minolta Maxxum and I'll be able to use the same lenses that I already have, but I must say, my Kodak takes decent shots for a P&S.




expression is beautiful.


----------



## lockwood81

Holy crap is that the reflection of a flower in his eyes...what an incredible shot.


----------



## PhotoPhoenix

point and shoots are cool sometimes. they allow you into good angles you cannot fit slr cameras into.


----------



## intheQ

These were taken with a 2mp Canon s110 digital ELPH.
It's 5 years old but I still use it.
The small size compensates for the limited features.

1) Summertime at Hubbard lake in Alaska.








2) Garden of the Gods, Colorado Springs.


----------



## bluewave930

very nice guys! I don't have DSL either~Here are some of my photos shot by canon S3IS
01




02




03


----------



## glaston

lockwood81 said:


> Took this one of my brother shooting skeet with my Nikon P&S over the weekend.


 Your brother shoots skeet with an assault rifle!?
That's f*ckin great!!


----------



## Santo

Wow some of those pictures are amazing. :hail:


----------



## chantal7

Crap, wrong thread... how the hell did that happen????


----------



## domromer

Taken with my old Canon IS 3.




By dsrphotography


----------



## JoeySkinner

Here are a couple of sports theme pics taken with my trusty Canon S1 IS:


----------



## Zwaf2

domromer said:


> Taken with my old Canon IS 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By dsrphotography


 
Where is that? Paradise  ? Nice one!

I made these 2 a few days ago. 





Approached it for about 1 minute so it wouldnt take off :lmao:


----------



## Crazydad

Here are some I got when the battery on my D60 died (always get a second battery!!!)

1.





2.


----------



## 06_blkout

This one was taken with my 15$ Ebay EasyShare CX6230, old school.







This one with an Olympus SP510


----------



## icassell

San Diego Zoo (Nikon Coolpix L5):






Jersey Shore (same camera):


----------



## KD5NRH

PowerShot S2IS:


----------



## bullitt453

Taken with a 10 year old, 3.2mp Olympus C-3020Z,


----------



## skieur

As shot with a Minolta.  A very desolate area at sunrise.skieur


----------



## OB-LL426

All I use is a P&S, but hopefully soon I should get a D-SLR.
A few of my favorites, with two different P&S camera's though.





From a HP M527. 




And one from my Olympus SP550-UZ.


----------



## Robin

These were taken with my Canon Powershot SD450

















I did use perspective correction in PS for the last one though...


----------



## icassell

lockwood81 said:


> Took this one of my brother shooting skeet with my Nikon P&S over the weekend.




He shoots skeet with *THAT* ??????


----------



## dmatsui

Taken with a nikon coolpix L3, i have a dSLR now but i still havent managed to get a picture that i liked more than the butterfly


----------



## nightfly56

these were taken using a Konica Minolta Z10 P & S 











I have now moved up to DSLR but the Konica stays in my camera bag for those quick capture moments

Mick


----------



## icassell

nightfly56 said:


> I have now moved up to DSLR but the Konica stays in my camera bag for those quick capture moments
> 
> Mick



I agree with that concept!  I gave my Nikon Coolpix L5 to my kids last week so I need to find myself a new P&S to replace it.  I carried it with me everywhere, especially when I don't have my 30D with me.  I don't like leaving the dSLR in the car, and can't always carry it into work.


----------



## zandman

i took this picture the like way too long ago when i have no idea what apperture, dof, shutter speed, asa, etc was. but it turns out that my camera did it's point and shoot job, lol


----------



## Bamb00

Kodak Easyshare M1033; it's nifty


----------



## Crazydad

Taken before I knew to look for things like people stepping out from behind things.


----------



## cszakolczai

Took this with my ex girlfriends Canon powershot when we went to the BVI


----------



## pez

mushrooms in a parking lot





mushrooms in a yard island





GPU cooler





amusement park


----------



## sertac

meerkat !! awesome
www.sps-bronze.com


----------



## LizzyQ

Taken with a 35mm P&S underwater.. This is my son at a little over a year old. He LOVES swimming!













I love the last one!


----------



## Ls3D

Powershot S5 IS, nothing epic - just thought the different focal planes and related detail was interesting.  -S


----------



## A.S.H.rimp

Some great shots on here!  Nice Job!   

All taken with a Kodak Z712 IS...  Hopefully I won't be able to post on this thread soon.  
































Keep up the good work!  You don't have to have an SLR to take real photographs!  
- Andrew


----------



## esszeeeye

Sony DSC H-9  Love It . can't wait to get a DSLR.





What's Bokeh ?





"mirrors on their bodies"


----------



## Battou

Notes above the image as to what camera was used

Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share




TPF posting

Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share




TPF posting

Taken with Kodak CD33 Easy Share




TPF posting

Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share





Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share





Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share





Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share





Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share





Taken with Canon (New) Sureshot





Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share




TPF posting

Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share





Taken with Kodak C-743 Easy Share




TPF posting

Taken with Yashica T3D (unprocessed)


----------



## underOATH2220

here are some i took before i got my d40. i have an olympus p & s


----------



## icassell

Taken with my little Nikon Coolpix L5


----------



## tenlientl

cherrymoose said:


> Yes! And I never thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


i really like this picture, emma. even the "ugly" is worth to picture.


----------



## lockwood81

icassell said:


> He shoots skeet with *THAT* ??????


 
You know, when you really don't want those skeets to get away. :lmao:

Wow I really like this photo below, great DOF...and I'm not a cat person.  Nice work.




A.S.H.rimp said:


>


----------



## ATXshots

1.


 

2,


 

3.


----------



## sunlioness

Nice shots ATX!

I have posted these already but since there's been a lot of time since I was gone, I thought about posting them here as well.
All shot with a ( borrowed  ) Kodak Easyshare C763:

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Raze

Here's a couple of mine, both hand-held, spur-of-the-moment shots.




shot with Richo Caplio G4 Wide, 3 Megapixel. 
(this was the worst of the 3 similar shots the other two were much sharper and better exposed, but of course computer crash = missing pix  )




shot with Olumpus SP560UZ, 8 Megapixel
(this has been cropped heaps, and blurry 'cause my adrenilen was pumping too much! )

_Both clickable to larger images - C&C always welcome_


----------



## Paul M

Here are a few I took back in 2006 with my Sony Cyber-shot DSC-P41 

 Washington Monument


 
Iwo Jima Memorial


 
Never Forgotten (Vietnam Memorial)


----------



## shakiki

Here are a few of my P+S photos to share. I'm a newbie and just bumped up to a DSLR. Camera make & model is above the photos pictured. Thanks! -Suzie


Casio QV-R51 (older 2003-ish camera, 5mp, photo from Nov. 2005)




------------------------------------------------
Casio QV-R51 (February/March 2006)




----------------------------------
Casio QV-R51 - 2006 (Nivea)




---------------------
Casio QV-R51 (2006) - Candle Mode




-----------------------------------
Casio QV-R51 - Philadelphia, PA August (or September) 2006




--------------------------------
Casio QV-R51 - Looking outside passenger window of car




--------------------------------------
Casio QV-R51 - Byberry Mental Hospital (before it got torn down) September 2006




------------------------------
Casio QV-R51 (Byberry Hospital again)




--------------------------
Casio QV-R62 (6MP version of the QV-R51) - St. Augustine, Nov. 2007




----------------------------------------
Casio QV-R62 (6mp again - Yamaha 411 flute & Periwinkle flower)




----------------------------
Kodak EasyShare CX4230 2mp - friend bought camera for $10 @ GoodWill store!




-------------------------------
Canon SD750 7mp - French doors in the house




-----------------
Canon SD750 - St. Augustine, FL





Sorry for the over abundance of photos! Hopefully there wasn't a photo # limit on this thread! -Suzie


----------



## LisaK24

I don't shoot cars much anymore, but this is one of my favorites that I shot with an old Sony Cybershot, minimal post processing.


----------



## UtahsRebel

Here are a couple of mine done with a Canon A560


----------



## Hobbes

A.S.H.rimp said:


> Keep up the good work!  You don't have to have an SLR to take real photographs!
> - Andrew



thats so true  I LOVE this pic lol one of the best p&s shoot I have seen


----------



## Hobbes

here are a few pics taken with my old HP p&s


----------



## m33kr0b




----------



## RMThompson

On another thread, someone dared me to capture movement with a point and shoot.

So here is a collection of photos I had already captured with a Point and Shoot with moving images. 

This goes into the argument that a Point and Shoot can't be a decent camera, and I feel that it CAN. In fact this point and shoot I used (A Canon A610) is a rather outdated and older Point and Shoot.

The key is knowing how to control the camera. This one had it's own version of "Manual" mode, and even had aperture priority setting. It has a 5 Megapixel camera. 

I don't use the PnS much since getting my DSLR, but I still like this little camera and what it can do.


----------



## genital_apparatus

My point and shoot died some time last year, and I have only recently replaced that with a dSLR.  I did manage to save some photographs from my old camera:


----------



## kanmai

Awesome shots...............


----------



## a1157814a

Can you post your pictures from a point&shoot camera? Just out of curiousity.
I've had a point&shoot camera before but it was a while ago and I didn't do much with it so I don't remember its capabilities. It was a really low-end one too, maybe some of you here has the more expensive ones?

EDIT - to clear up some of the confusion, I meant 'Can any of you post example pictures from P&S cameras?'


----------



## robbie_vlad

I'm pretty sure that some members (not many, but a few) shoot exclusively with P&S cameras and they have some great photos. Its mostly the photographer, although having a kick-ass camera does give one a head start


----------



## Overread

you can post photos from a camera phone if you want 
nothing on the site says you must use an SLR camera - heck you can post film photos if they are scanned into a computer.


----------



## Kegger

I think he's referring to PP Overread, lol.


----------



## Overread

huh?


----------



## a1157814a

Wow, it captures really sharp pictures close up. 
This may be stupid question but does point&shoot allow you to choose the shutter speed? (Although I understand that it wouldn't mechanically do the same thing that shutter on SLR camera would do, maybe some of the P&S have the technology to replicate that effect?)


----------



## NateS

Deleted my other post.  I can't figure out if the OP is asking if he is allowed to post P&S photos or if he is asking for people to post some examples of good P&S photos.


----------



## a1157814a

NateS said:


> Deleted my other post.  I can't figure out if the OP is asking if he is allowed to post P&S photos or if he is asking for people to post some examples of good P&S photos.



I meant examples lol sorry


----------



## NateS

a1157814a said:


> I meant examples lol sorry



Oh...okay..  I'll try to post them back up then.

Here we go:





































And to answer your question...mine had aperture priority and shutter speed priority modes.  THe shutter speed mode was fairly flexible but the aperture would only let me vary in the range of about f3.5 to f8 which was somewhat limiting often times.  The first photo I posted was in shutter priority set to around 10 seconds.  Same with the second and third photos with around 8 second exposure length.


----------



## stsinner

a1157814a said:


> Wow, it captures really sharp pictures close up.
> This may be stupid question but does point&shoot allow you to choose the shutter speed? (Although I understand that it wouldn't mechanically do the same thing that shutter on SLR camera would do, maybe some of the P&S have the technology to replicate that effect?)



Depends on the quality of your P&S..  My Canon Powershot A620 allows me to select Manual mode and control every aspect of the picture..


----------



## NateS

stsinner said:


> Depends on the quality of your P&S..  My Canon Powershot A620 allows me to select Manual mode and control every aspect of the picture..



:thumbup: Same one I used on the above shots.  It really is an incredible Point and Shoot for the money.....and I'm a Nikon guy..lol.


----------



## Mgw189

All taken with the Canon S2IS


----------



## stsinner

NateS said:


> :thumbup: Same one I used on the above shots.  It really is an incredible Point and Shoot for the money.....and I'm a Nikon guy..lol.



Damn right!!  Those are some great pictures!!  You can pry my A620 from my cold dead hands...  But I love my Nikon D50 for the lens versatility!   and hotshoe for the SB-600...

Mgw189, those pictures are awesome!!


----------



## jazzitupphotography

Fujifilm Finepix s1000fd. It has the Manual and Semi Auto settings.


----------



## mrodgers

All of my images are from what people call a point and shoot.

I don't call anything non-dSLR a point and shoot.

My previous camera was a Fuji 2650 2mp I bought in 2002.  I replaced it last year with my Fuji S5700.

Here's from the 2650.  Had no manual controls.





















Here is more recent stuff from my Fuji S5700, which most consider a P&S.  I consider it a superzoom or bridge camera.  I shoot it in fully manual mode.












If you want to look at anything else, I made a little gallery from SimpleViewer (free).  I have listed what the image was shot with.

My Gallery  Just click on the links across the top of the page to see the gallery images.


----------



## manaheim

Overread said:


> you can post photos from a camera phone if you want
> nothing on the site says you must use an SLR camera - heck you can post film photos if they are scanned into a computer.


 
LIES!  YOU SPEAK THE EVIL WORDS!

:lmao:


----------



## manaheim

Wow, some really impressive images.


----------



## Jaszek

makes me miss my P&S....NOT lool


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Here are some of my favourites taken with my little ol' Konica Minolta Dimage A2. These were taken way back before I even knew what "SLR" meant.























I had alot of fun with that little thing. It was the most durable, most _capable_ little point and shoot I have ever seen, even by today's standards. If it weren't for the terrible low light performance of the thing, I'd use it over any modern point and shoot camera, even though it's almost 5 years old now.

These days, the Lumix LX3 would be my number 1 favourite point and shoot camera.


----------



## LaFoto

Themed threads which even start with the words "Let's share..." belong into the Photo Themes. They have a forum of their own. 
That's why I merged the new thread from out of the Beginners' Forum with the existing thread in the Themes on Photos Taken With a Point&Shoot.

The Photo Themes have an index in a stickied thread where everyone can go look if the theme they have in mind has already been covered and they might simply add or not.


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Wow, that confused the heck out of me for a second there. I was thinking "Wasn't this thread only 1 page long only 5 minutes ago? Now it's 3?"


----------



## LaFoto

This is my newest photo taken with the Powershot - took it on Sunday when we went out to my favourite swamp area, and I couldn't be ar*** (erm: bothered) to take along the "big camera", so I only slipped the Powershot into the pocket of my anorak. I "honour" this very tree each and every time we go for a walk in that swamp. Always this one. And it has lost a branch between the last time we were there and now  ...


----------



## digitalfrog




----------



## mathogre

Here are a couple of mine.  I took them with my Canon G9.  Enjoy!


----------



## aprilcain




----------



## demondrivemaster

ok a few of my older p&s ones 

taken with a vivitar (cant remember model)


----------



## chantal7

I've taken a lot with my p&s camera; it's all I had before an SLR about a year ago.


----------



## chantal7




----------



## chantal7




----------



## chantal7

Shoot! I didn't mean to post several times here; I'm used to another forum, where you can only post 3 at a time. Woops! Lmao!


----------



## Daki_One

shot this with my girlfriend's camera... i think it was a samsung.


----------



## adamwilliamking

LaFoto said:


> Does the Canon Powershot A95 count as "point and shoot camera"?
> If so, I could contribute hundreds of pics to this thread (though I learned to use it in manual modes more and more until I got the 350D, which has by now largely replaced my use of the Powershot).


 
Cameras with larger lenses + Full controls = Bridge Cameras

The bridge between P+S and SLR.
Calling a camera with full manual controls a "point and shoot" would be pretty inaccurate imo.


----------



## icassell

Don't think I put this one up here before.  Nikon Coolpix L5 at San Diego Zoo


----------



## Allisonnn

adamwilliamking said:


> Cameras with larger lenses + Full controls = Bridge Cameras
> 
> The bridge between P+S and SLR.
> Calling a camera with full manual controls a "point and shoot" would be pretty inaccurate imo.


 

Glad I found this thread. I just got a FujiFilm S100fd, a bridge camera. I love it, though I wish I had a dSLR..

Anywho, Once I actually get some pics uploaded I'll post em. I know this thread isn't for asking question, but I have one, don't hate me! How do I go about taking a photo where the background is blurred but the subject is sharp and in focus? I read something about setting the apeture between f/1.4 (or whatever the cameras max is) and f/5.6.. is it that simple? 

Larger Apeture= extracting an object
Smaller Apeture=Expansive detail

^Basically what it told me in what I read.


----------



## Hoser

Took this with my old 3.2 MP Canon Powershot A310 last October.


----------



## anel

taken with the canon S2:


----------



## hopdaddy

cool thread,took this one in Maui with a Kodak Z740


----------



## jvw2941

thank you haha I felt the same way about being the only one with a P&S. although I am  saving up for a Nikon D90


----------



## blondie621

Taken with a Canon A630


----------



## ausbeginner

Took these in 2007 when I was 14...


----------



## Rob_W

This chased us through Knowsley Safari Park, luckily it was the wifes car.

But you can see the camera i shot it with, I got £100 from a magazine for it


----------



## javier

*Fuji S9100*





*Canon G9*


----------



## loopy

Taken with Canon Powershot s45 





Taken with Canon Powershot A620 and my first attempt at HDR.


----------



## javier

*Canon G10*


----------



## Dominantly

Javier, is that Venice?  Good shots of the interesting people... 


My Canon S5 IS

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Dominantly

Set 2

1.





2.





The eclipse
3.




4.




5.





^those were fairly rough with the focus on the little P&S


----------



## javier

Dominantly said:


> Javier, is that Venice?  Good shots of the interesting people...
> 
> 
> My Canon S5 IS
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.



Simply breath taking!!! While I am not a fan of Canon DSLR's, i adore their point and shoots...

Yes, those are venice, but to be honest, those are not very good pics...Here is my venice folder. Take a peak 
Venice beach - jgredline's Photos


----------



## Cortney

This one was taken with my Pentax Optio W10 6MP


----------

